# Moving to Canada from UK



## Vicky23 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi I am new on here, and have my fiance and I are thinking of moving to Canada. We are currently 23 and 25 and wont be doing it for about a couple of years. But I was wondering if people would be able to tell me how to go about it, what the first step is etc. I am a primary school teacher and my better half will be training to be a driving instructor soon.

We have a dog, I have read about taking her then so thats ok. But I was wondering about jobs and housing etc and how much things are in relation to here. Also what are the hospitals like over there? What about buying cars and insurance.

We would like to live somewhere where the winters are very cold and have lots of snow as we both love it, but then is warmer in the summer. Dont want to live in a city would like a smaller town or something like that.

Sorry for all the questions, I hope someone will be able to help me.

Thanks, 

Vicky x


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

Vicky23 said:


> I am a primary school teacher


Although not your first step to immigrating to Canada, I can speak to transfering your UK teaching qualification to a Canadian one. Education is a provincial responsibility so each province has its own teacher certification body. The requirements for teacher certification vary slightly amongst the provinces. Your first step to transfering your teaching qualification will be to contact the teacher certification organization in the province in which you wish to reside. For example, in BC, this is the BC College of Teachers. 

They'll have an application package for you to fill out with regards to your UK education and teacher training program. They're looking to see if your education is equivalent to that of a teacher trained in their province. After evaluating your documentation, they'll either award you a provincial teaching certificate or give you a conditional certificate with a time limit, usually 5 years, in which you must take additional university coursework in order to get a permanent certificate.

The processing times are notoriously slow so start the process early. If you have further questions specific to teaching in BC, I'll be able to help.

Good luck!


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Initially look at the web site Welcome Page | Page d'accueil for information - it's rather difficult to find stuff but once you have tried a few times it does get easier. Then decide on east or west coast of Canada - research weather, job opportunities (west is better than east at present!) and location. If you want cold winters and hot summer Alberta is good (Edmonton and west toward the Rockies) There are smaller communities like Sherwood Park, Spruce Grove and Stoney Plain which may be of interest but you should really investigate where you can work first that determines where you live. My family applied for Skilled Worker in November 2006 and was told it would be nearly 5 years for completion. Then we found Provincial Nominee which was 18months. Also look up BUNAC (I thin that's right its for under 30yrs)
Hope some of this helps.


----------



## Blitzwing85 (Feb 2, 2010)

Vicky23 said:


> Hi I am new on here, and have my fiance and I are thinking of moving to Canada. We are currently 23 and 25 and wont be doing it for about a couple of years. But I was wondering if people would be able to tell me how to go about it, what the first step is etc. I am a primary school teacher and my better half will be training to be a driving instructor soon.
> 
> We have a dog, I have read about taking her then so thats ok. But I was wondering about jobs and housing etc and how much things are in relation to here. Also what are the hospitals like over there? What about buying cars and insurance.
> 
> ...


Seems me and my partner are in the same boat. 24/23 and looking for somewhere with snowy winters and warm summers. Not in a city but with good job prospects without long commute times.

I've been in contact with some legal firms and it seems this BUNAC is certainly a good way to go. 
The hard part with moving away is timing it all right. Selling of your house, possesionas etc, getting work in canada and accomodation, plus your visa's etc etc. 
I'm starting now, but i'f i've moved by the time i'm 30 i'll be happy. Gives me 5-6 years to go through it all plus years of saving in case i have to settle for a lower paid job just to get started until i can get back into my current career or set up my own business. 

However, the earlier i go the better because aswel as moving away my dream hobby is snowboarding. I go every year for 1 week but i want to be able ot have it within a couple of hours drive from where i live. So every winter i can snowboard whenever i like!!! 
Imagine that, going up the mountain at the weekend instead of going to my mates flat and drinking. Now that's the life i want!!!


----------

